# First New York trip - tips, places to stay, things to see...



## editor (Nov 21, 2006)

With the considerable help of a NY resident on the excellent Wired New York forums, I've posted up a comprehensive insider's guide to interesting sights to see in New York.

There's tons of things that I haven't seen out of that lot, so I'll definitely be making a few visits to some of the less obvious destinations.

Museums
Neighbourhoods
More neighbourhoods
NY fun rides
Parks and Squares
Food and Drink

Hope some of you find it useful!


----------



## stroober (Mar 16, 2007)

Another good source of whats going on is Flavorpill


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2007)

You should also try out the Museum of Moving Image out in north Queens, it's absolutely fantastic linky

The museum really is very very good if you're into movies (we spent a good 4 or 5 hours there and yet still felt we rushed bits), and the subway station for Manhattan is one of the overhead ones over the road, so it feels like the French Connection scenes and looks great.

Thanx for the guide anyhoo


----------



## paolo (Jul 22, 2007)

One of my faves is a sunday morning trip to Coney. Bags of faded charm in the old funfair. Go early enough and it's deserted. You can almost hear "Warriors..."


----------



## 1927 (Jul 22, 2007)

For anyone interested I can reccomend Newyorkology as a good site. I log in everyday to keep up to date with whats happening in NY and lots of useful info and links.

Forgotten New York is also excellent.


----------



## rachamim18 (Mar 31, 2008)

Paol: Coney is dying sad to say, most of it is being sold to developers, or has already been sold. However, while it exists, aside from Nathans,the original, the Sideshow and the Shooting Range the real attractions.

The Range for those that do not know, it is a site that allows you to fire pain gun at human moving targets. Sadly they use really desperate folks like homeless and crack addicts as the targets but it is fun to watch those who  patronise the place. Real sordid side of humanity I think.

As far as offbeat, you could not encompass it in 10,000 threads but this a good stab. lived there for years and did not try alot of the places listed.


----------



## D (Apr 1, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> The Range for those that do not know, it is a site that allows you to fire pain gun at human moving targets. Sadly they use really desperate folks like homeless and crack addicts as the targets but it is fun to watch those who  patronise the place. Real sordid side of humanity I think.



Where did you get the info re "desperate folks like homeless and crack addicts"?

This NPR segment is five years old, but it contains an interview with "the freak", a recent college graduate and aspiring actor.

The demolition of Coney Island has begun, but on Tuesday, April 1 (official season opening day), Shoot the Freak will be back in action for at least one more season.


----------



## dada (Apr 1, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You should also try out the Museum of Moving Image out in north Queens, it's absolutely fantastic linky
> 
> The museum really is very very good if you're into movies (we spent a good 4 or 5 hours there and yet still felt we rushed bits), and the subway station for Manhattan is one of the overhead ones over the road, so it feels like the French Connection scenes and looks great.
> 
> Thanx for the guide anyhoo



yup, that's a good one.
i went there for the wong kar wai film festival and met the man himself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2008)

There is this really nice strip club in Astoria.


----------



## D (Sep 29, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> There is this really nice strip club in Astoria.



how illuminating


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2008)

The Gothamist is a good NYC resource: www.gothamist.com

Lucky13: don't bother, mate. This is thread for grown ups.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 3, 2008)

The aircraft carrier Intrepid has just returned to New York after a two-year absence. I'm not a big fan of the military, but i do admit to a certain fascination with some of the hardware. I'd really like to visit the Intrepid next time i go to New York.

As for museums, the historian in me really loves the Tenement Museum. I think tenement life in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries is both fascinating and appalling, and the museum does a good job of telling the story.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2008)

mhendo said:


> As for museums, the historian in me really loves the Tenement Museum. I think tenement life in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries is both fascinating and appalling, and the museum does a good job of telling the story.


We went there last year. It's absolutely brilliant although the 'let's all sit down and have a chat together' bit at the end was a bit strange.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah thanks for all this 

Going to NY tomorrow morning...... bit excited innit.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Ah thanks for all this
> 
> Going to NY tomorrow morning...... bit excited innit.


Lucky you! How long are you out there for?


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 18, 2009)

We went there last year. It's absolutely brilliant although the 'let's all sit down and have a chat together' bit at the end was a bit strange. 


I managed to get the conversation round to the role of the subway system in urban planning and social engineering - which threw the guide a bit as he wasnt too hot on deviations from the prepared script !  Good though the tenement experience is ! 

The NYPD museum isnt bad either .....


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2009)

davesgcr said:


> We went there last year. It's absolutely brilliant although the 'let's all sit down and have a chat together' bit at the end was a bit strange.


It's all very... well..... _American!_


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 26, 2009)

i'd love to visit new york one time. i've got my 5-day itinerary all listed down. haha


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm back in NYC first weekend in Oct 

Thought I'd share this bit of trivia I just stumbled accross: the Martin Scorsese directed video for Michael Jackson's 'Bad' was filmed at Hoyt-Schermerhorn St subway station in Brooklyn. There's been a bit of a discussion about renaming, or co-naming the station in memorial of Jackson to attract people to Brooklyn by Councilwoman Letitia James. The MTA aren't keen so far but they're seemingly developing guidelines for naming rights as a source of revenue.

Full story here


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2009)

Soon I shall have a good read of this thread. Just put together the plan to visit New York for first time May 2010.

Just ordered a guide book and will soon start looking for flights & hotel ideas.

I'm thinking of going for a week but can go for longer if there is more stuff in the area I want to see. I will be meeting a mate who lives in Turks and Caicos for a long weekend. Rest of the time I will be on my own.

I'm very excited...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 5, 2009)

You'll love it moonsi til, its the most fantastic city with so much to see and do.


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 5, 2009)

the botanical gardens in the Bronx  .. beautiful simply as a quick get out of the city ( up past the arsoned out north harlem and south bronx .. though much rebuilt now by the look of googleearth ) and a UK gardens/naturalists paradise with plants from all over north america and a real little bit of stream .. amazing loved it  

http://www.nybg.org/ 

http://www.nybg.org/gardens/test_garden.php?id_gardens_collections=69


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm looking for suggestions of where to stay in NYC. I will be there for a week and will be meeting a friend for 3 days who will share with me.

I have never been before so will be trying to pack in as much as poss including going out clubbing/gigging with my friend. What would be the best location for a budget traveller?

I have been looking at apartments and rooms in houses in various districts and see some places that look affordable but i'm  about location.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 2, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> I'm looking for suggestions of where to stay in NYC. I will be there for a week and will be meeting a friend for 3 days who will share with me.
> 
> I have never been before so will be trying to pack in as much as poss including going out clubbing/gigging with my friend. What would be the best location for a budget traveller?
> 
> I have been looking at apartments and rooms in houses in various districts and see some places that look affordable but i'm  about location.



http://www.staythenight.com i reccomend this place everytime someone asks the question. I wouldnt stay anywhere else inm NYC, brilliant value for money. Email them with your dates and they will let you know what they have available. I think the current rate for a two bed guest room is about $120 including taxes.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you. Looks beautiful but might be too pricey for me though I have emailed to get a price on the apartment for a week just in case.

I think I'm looking at $50-70 per night. For that price where is it worth looking or should I increase my budget?

ETA: just read a review and they have a small room for $75.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 2, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Thank you. Looks beautiful but might be too pricey for me though I have emailed to get a price on the apartment for a week just in case.
> 
> I think I'm looking at $50-70 per night. For that price where is it worth looking or should I increase my budget?
> 
> ETA: just read a review and they have a small room for $75.



If its just for you, or you are going to share a bed with the friend then the small room is fine, but it is small.

the location is really good tho. Right on Central Park on museum mile so good for Guggenheim. Subway within very easy walking distance , although I regularly walk all the way downtown from there.

Thinking about it the guestroom you are talking about does have a second bed on a bunk type affair.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 2, 2009)

Will see what prices I get but we wouldn't mind sharing a bed if it keep the costs low for a good area.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 3, 2009)

Gosh I'm really excited about waiting to hear back from them. I'm on nights and checked my email about 4 times.

I'm also reading Lonely Planet guide and googling their hotels. Just looked at www.chelseapinesinn.com. A week for 2 in a standard room was about $2000.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Gosh I'm really excited about waiting to hear back from them. I'm on nights and checked my email about 4 times.
> 
> I'm also reading Lonely Planet guide and googling their hotels. Just looked at www.chelseapinesinn.com. A week for 2 in a standard room was about $2000.



You can always give Nick a ring he's a nice guy. I spoke to him last night to put a deposit on my stay there in April.

If you are talking $2000 for a hotel room, and can afford it, ask Nick about the Fox suite!! Room comes complete with jacuzzi and a 3rd floor patio area. A week in there wont be as much and its a lovely room.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't wait to take a walk on the High Line: http://www.thehighline.org/


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 3, 2009)

I def can't afford $2000 for my accomodation. I have had an email back and they have the guest room available for my dates for $75 which is just great.

BUT....just noticed that I'm planning my travel during my BFs birthday so may have to change dates...so I have just gone all woo hoo ready to book my flight and secure this fab room to oh no what an idiot!

ETA: I'm wanting to fly from Birmingham and see that there are non stop flights for £380 to Liberty Airport which makes flying time just under 8 hours. I have read a little bit about distance to Manhattan and transport but not fully sussed how I would do it. Which airport do you reckon I should be aiming for and avoiding?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I can't wait to take a walk on the High Line: http://www.thehighline.org/





Oh yes. I read about this a few months back and thought it was amazing. Inspiring use of space..


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I can't wait to take a walk on the High Line: http://www.thehighline.org/



I love the High Line, but it's very heavily patrolled by security guards who are obsessed with 'moving things along'.  So we did a photo shoot there, but we had to keep hiding from the guards and/or getting reprimanded.


----------



## Beanburger (Nov 3, 2009)

Helpful thread. I'm considering going to NY at some point fairly soon, so this was a timely read. Think some of the photos might need updating though!


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2009)

... extraneous post ...


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2009)

Liberty is Newark - no one ever calls it "Liberty".

Getting from Newark to NYC is a minor hassle, but not too bad. Take the airtrain and shuttle from Newark airport.

I can't recall how long it takes - I haven't flown in/out of there in ages.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2009)

D said:


> Liberty is Newark - no one ever calls it "Liberty".
> 
> Getting from Newark to NYC is a minor hassle, but not too bad. Take the airtrain and shuttle from Newark airport.
> 
> I can't recall how long it takes - I haven't flown in/out of there in ages.



Even better, take the blue shuttle van from Newark and ride up front with the driver. Way cheaper than a cab, cool ride along the mad NJ turnpike for about 15-20 mins and great views of Manhattan as you get closer to NYC before desending down Holland Tunnel and emerging into the metropolis of Manhattan itself, skyscrapers and all.

If you're lucky, youll get a mini tour of midtown while the driver drops off people at places like the Times Square Hilton and Marriot Park Ave etc. Its dead fun if you're not in a rush.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2009)

Subcribing to thread. Hoping to go out March/April time.


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Even better, take the blue shuttle van from Newark and ride up front with the driver. Way cheaper than a cab, cool ride along the mad NJ turnpike for about 15-20 mins and great views of Manhattan as you get closer to NYC before desending down Holland Tunnel and emerging into the metropolis of Manhattan itself, skyscrapers and all.
> 
> If you're lucky, youll get a mini tour of midtown while the driver drops off people at places like the Times Square Hilton and Marriot Park Ave etc. Its dead fun if you're not in a rush.



Ah, yes, the Super Shuttle.  I am not a big fan Super Shuttle, personally, but skyscraper's right that it could be fun for views, etc. if you've got the time/inclination.  And I live in NY, so the Super Shuttle is just reminds me the fact that transportation to and from NYC area airports and my home is a pain in the butt.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2009)

I always get the cab because being stuck in long traffic jams ain't my bag. Mind you, it's rubbish that JFK hasn't got a proper rail link.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> Helpful thread. I'm considering going to NY at some point fairly soon, so this was a timely read. Think some of the photos might need updating though!


I'm glad I took those photos and there's no reason to 'update' them, although my biggest regret is not taking more pics when I first went over in the 80s.

The city was a far rougher place then so I was really wary of wandering around with a camera. The place looks nothing like this any more:


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I always get the cab because being stuck in long traffic jams ain't my bag. Mind you, it's rubbish that JFK hasn't got a proper rail link.



It DOES have a rail link, it's just an annoying one.  At Heathrow you've got to be prepared to walk a bazillion miles from the tube to your terminal.  At JFK you've got to take the stupid air train a bazillion miles from your terminal to the subway. 

The Airtrain part of the journey is usually what takes the longest especially if you accidentally get on the air train going in the wrong direction and end up on a massive tour of JFK instead of wherever you need to be.

I once missed the check-in time for my flight because I didn't leave enough time for airtrain bullshit.  The subway journey part didn't even take that long.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Are there any good books on the modern history of New York??? Say from 1900 onwards??? I really want to know why it was such a shit hole back in the 70's and 80's like in Ed's photo.


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2009)

Also, if you're willing to pay a little more, you can always take the LIRR from JFK into Manhattan, but depending on the train schedule and your arrival/departure time it might just end up being more expensive without being faster than the subway.

My least favorite of all  - though sometimes irresistible if I'm exhausted and the airtrain is a HUGE walk from wherever I've landed - is the NY Airport Express bus.  Huge rip-off if you're at LaGuardia and headed anywhere on the E Side or in midtown and it's not rush hour.  From JFK, however, it sometimes makes sense.  But they have terrible customer service.  And I just find it irritating to pay that much to ride a bus such a short distance.


----------



## D (Nov 3, 2009)

Kenneth Jackson's The Encylcopedia of New York City is a great history text, HobgoblinMan.

It was last updated, though, in 1995, I believe.  Not sure if he's working on an addendum or a new book.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Cheers D, shall check. It seems a shame that the NY of my imagination is long gone.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 3, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Are there any good books on the modern history of New York??? Say from 1900 onwards??? I really want to know why it was such a shit hole back in the 70's and 80's like in Ed's photo.



White flight and consequent lack of investment/interest.

I preferred it then personally.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 3, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Are there any good books on the modern history of New York??? Say from 1900 onwards??? I really want to know why it was such a shit hole back in the 70's and 80's like in Ed's photo.



A plug for Robert AM Stern's books - nominally architectural history, but the building of New York is actually a mix of social, political, sporting and art history:

New York 1880
New York 1900
New York 1930
New York 1960
New York 2000

Your coffee table will need steel reinforcements if you have more than one out at at time

ETA: This is a plug for his abilities as a historian and editor, not as an architect - his firm has early involvement in the clean up of Times Square


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 5, 2009)

Woo Hoo....my flight is booked. Will be there for last week in April. I booked on Continental airlines flying into Newark as it doesn't seem too much hassle and given that I have never visted USA/NYC before I shall regard it as part of my sight-seeing..

Just waiting for www.staythenight.com to return my call so I can book a room.


Then I need to save,save,save in order to pay for the trip!



ETA: just had a call-back and have booked guestroom II. 

Thank you so much 1927 for suggesting this place.


----------



## blueplume (Nov 5, 2009)

editor said:


> I can't wait to take a walk on the High Line: http://www.thehighline.org/



countryside in the city: looks unpredictable!
i'll go there for a walk


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Woo Hoo....my flight is booked. Will be there for last week in April. I booked on Continental airlines flying into Newark as it doesn't seem too much hassle and given that I have never visted USA/NYC before I shall regard it as part of my sight-seeing..
> 
> Just waiting for www.staythenight.com to return my call so I can book a room.
> 
> ...



No probs, I get a buzz out of knowing you will have a great time staying there. If you want to visit the crown of the Statue of Liberty make sure you book your tickets NOW as they book up months in advance.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 22, 2009)

My trip is 4 months today and just found out that I am to receive some cash for xmas toward my trip...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 22, 2009)

Hook and Ladder 8 
14 N. Moore St

Joey Ramone St

33 and 3rd


----------



## kage (Jan 26, 2010)

Just booked a 5 day trip with some mates this afternoon. I'll be there Wednesday week to the Monday. I can't believe this is the first time i'm going as it's only a 90 min flight from Montréal.

Now I just need to find a pub that'll play the Wales vs. England match.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2010)

kage said:


> Just booked a 5 day trip with some mates this afternoon. I'll be there Wednesday week to the Monday. I can't believe this is the first time i'm going as it's only a 90 min flight from Montréal.
> 
> Now I just need to find a pub that'll play the Wales vs. England match.



Patrick Kavanagh's on 3rd street is a fab place to watch rugby. Great crowd of Taffs in there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Are there any good books on the modern history of New York??? Say from 1900 onwards??? I really want to know why it was such a shit hole back in the 70's and 80's like in Ed's photo.



I am no expert but I remember David Harvey wrote something about this...



> Along with the 68 revolt came a financial crisis within the credit institutions that, through debt-financing, had powered the property boom in the preceding decades. The crisis gathered momentum at the end of the 1960s until the whole capitalist system crashed, starting with the bursting of the global property-market bubble in 1973, *followed by the fiscal bankruptcy of New York City in 1975.* As William Tabb argued, the response to the consequences of the latter effectively pioneered the construction of a neoliberal answer to the problems of perpetuating class power and of reviving the capacity to absorb the surpluses that capitalism must produce to survive. [5]



http://www.newleftreview.org/?view=2740

I cant remember the exact details, but it was something about the banks trying to collect debt with The City of New York, trying to make them pay up when the people collecting the debt knew they couldn't afford it. Before 1973, NYC had pretty strong municipal services, good schools, welfare, etc. After they were made to go bankrupt, a lot of neo-liberal conditions were imposed, which made them cut down extensively to the very bare minimum (which is essentially what happens on a larger scale with the IMF and third world countries). After that, NYC went to shit. 

Like I said though, I am no expert. I have never even visited New York, even though it is one of the places I would most like to be.


----------



## blaznbklyn (Feb 2, 2010)

There are incredible parties in Bushwick Brooklyn. It's a neighborhood that's not yet gentrified and a lot of artists are starting to move in. So there are a ton of incredible semi-legal parties in abandoned buildings. Just do research and know where you're going before you get there.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2010)

D said:


> Kenneth Jackson's The Encylcopedia of New York City is a great history text, HobgoblinMan.
> 
> It was last updated, though, in 1995, I believe.  Not sure if he's working on an addendum or a new book.



Google "New York a documentary" there are plenty of torrents available, its in 8 parts and charts the history of NY since Henry Hudson sailed into the harbour. I think 4 or 5 of the parst are 20th century tho. Very interesting documentary.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 3, 2010)

editor said:


> I can't wait to take a walk on the High Line: http://www.thehighline.org/



In New York for 5 days next Wed, my 1st time!, and i'll be checking this out on the Sat, I shall let you know my thoughts!...


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm in New York from tomorrow until Friday and I'm going to check some of this stuf out. Cheers Ed!


----------



## D (Mar 8, 2010)

It's GORGEOUS!

Perfect Highline weather.

I also really recommend a trip up to Fort Tryon Park.  It's one of my fave places and you can check out Washington Heights and walk all the way down the length of Manhattan afterwards...


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 8, 2010)

The Cloisters up at Fort Tryon Park is well worth a visit .....

Reccomend a subway trip to the Bronx too - elevated for much of the way so good views of what used to be a "warzone" (not now though) - Woodlawn cemetary at the end of the 4 / 5 line is supposedly worth a wander around.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 8, 2010)

D said:


> It's GORGEOUS!
> 
> Perfect Highline weather.
> 
> I also really recommend a trip up to Fort Tryon Park.  It's one of my fave places and you can check out Washington Heights and walk all the way down the length of Manhattan afterwards...



I'v just been up the Highline in the sunshine! Ridiculously cool. This is my fourth time in New York and it might be my favourite thing I've done here.

Have allowed myself a cheeky beer, posting from a bar now, but off back out in the sun shortly.

D  - I notice that on the street in general, most people have their coats still on? Is it because it's the first sun for a bit or something?


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn! I'm well jealous. I so want to take a walk along the High Line!


----------



## D (Mar 8, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> I'v just been up the Highline in the sunshine! Ridiculously cool. This is my fourth time in New York and it might be my favourite thing I've done here.
> 
> Have allowed myself a cheeky beer, posting from a bar now, but off back out in the sun shortly.
> 
> D  - I notice that on the street in general, most people have their coats still on? Is it because it's the first sun for a bit or something?



Most people have their coats on because, yes, it only just popped above 40 degrees at the end of last week.  Yesterday and today have been the first signs of spring's eminent arrival.

Also, while it's gorgeous outside, it's not really t-shirt weather yet.  I'm wearing a thin wool shirt and a shell to bike around town today.


----------



## D (Mar 8, 2010)

Incidentally, we get plenty of sun in NYC. It's just often freezing and sunny.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 8, 2010)

D said:


> Most people have their coats on because, yes, it only just popped above 40 degrees at the end of last week.  Yesterday and today have been the first signs of spring's eminent arrival.
> 
> Also, while it's gorgeous outside, it's not really t-shirt weather yet.  I'm wearing a thin wool shirt and a shell to bike around town today.



I walked from 87th Street West to the starting point of The Highline in the Meatpacking District today and had to take my mac off because I sweating up. Perfectly warm in a thin shirt. Not that I'm disagreeing with you, I prolly have a lack of internal thermostat

I was only here September and I'm still really excited to be here.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 8, 2010)

editor said:


> Damn! I'm well jealous. I so want to take a walk along the High Line!



Be glad too though! As mentioned above, I've been here relatively recently recently and I'd never heard of it. But for your website, I wouldn't have been there and I really, really enjoyed it. So kudos and thanks.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm having to postpone my trip instead of going late April I will be going late October and will be there for Halloween. I have managed thankfully to book the same accomodation.. So my trip is now about 7 months away rather than one!!


----------



## pogofish (Mar 26, 2010)

Its seven weeks tomorrow till we set-off for NY!  Looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 26, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Its seven weeks tomorrow till we set-off for NY!  Looking forward to it immensely.



4 weeks monday for me.


----------



## pogofish (May 16, 2010)

Well, after a long & very trying trip to get here, we have really enjoyed our first full day in Queens.

Started off on foot at Corona Plaza to Flushing Meadows Park. Then on to Jackson Heights and wandered around that area for a few hours. Then Astoria and walked back to the hotel where I am now resting my aching feet - Guess what idiot got new boots the day before we left!

Going out soon to find somewhere to watch the sunset over Manhattan.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2010)

Feel my envy! I love it over there.


----------



## pogofish (May 17, 2010)

Yup - I can see why. This part of the city is really vibrant and diverse place. Jackson Heights is the highlight so far. Colourful, human scale with the bonus of a good curry and a few beers to break the long day. 

After the suset, we spent the evening in a pleasant Irish bar in Woodside/61st area. Great.

Now getting ready for a very early start tomorrow and some more upscale sightseeing.


----------



## Flavour (May 17, 2010)

It really has been lovely in NYC for weeks now  The high line isn't everything it's cracked up to be ed, don't worry


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 17, 2010)

This thread makes me very jealous. I can't believe I've got to 40 years old and have never been to New York, or America even.


----------



## pogofish (May 18, 2010)

Three subway lines and a busy rail yard visible from our hotel window - this place is a trainspotters paradise. 

Well soudproofed too, although we left the window open last night to hear the trains rattling by

Pissing rain today, so a museum or two I think?


----------



## Epico (May 21, 2010)

Off there for a week in September, cannot wait!


----------



## D (May 21, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Three subway lines and a busy rail yard visible from our hotel window - this place is a trainspotters paradise.
> 
> Well soudproofed too, although we left the window open last night to hear the trains rattling by
> 
> Pissing rain today, so a museum or two I think?



Have you been to MOMA? The Artist is Present is a must.  And the William Kentridge is great (though I've not explored it as thoroughly).


----------



## pogofish (May 21, 2010)

Not been there but visited several other galleries & museums - to the point where we are probably saturated FTM.

Bands & dancing tonight.


----------



## D (May 21, 2010)

If you leave NYC without seeing The Artist is Present you will have definitely missed out on something extra super duper special.

That is only my (VERY STRONG) opinion, of course. 

what bands and dancing where?


----------



## pogofish (May 23, 2010)

A band we saw in a bar in Hells Kitcen earlier and dancing in a bar in Flatiron. We had a great night there a few nights before.

MOMA tomorrow. 

Got back tonight to find police & a load of fire trucks scraping a couple of street racers out of a car behind the hotel. They rear-ended a VW & rolled. Messy! 

ETA - we may have got ourselves on Good Morning America on Friday morning, at a recording of something I am far too embarrased to own-up to even agreeing to be dragged along to. 

So I got my revenge by getting her to come to see Jefferson Starship last night - she ended-up leaving the place with Marty Balin's autograph! 

Actually, plans have just changed. We may head out of the city tomorrow & go to MOMA on Monday morning instead.


----------



## D (May 30, 2010)

Hope you're having a grand time wherever you are!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 1, 2010)

We had a spectacular time thanks.  

A bit of a delay at the end as BA cancelled out flight and didn't rebook-us.  Nothing like the grief at the beginning of the holiday tho and TBH, we didn't mind having to stay-on a couple of days extra.    Then they couldn't give us a connection home as half the Heathrow-Scotland flights were off cos of the strike.  But we still had a couple of days left on our Metrocards and JFK itself turned out to be an OK base for that end of the city.

Possibly the worst post holiday blues ever set-in over the weekend,  so we are resolved to be back as soon as we possibly can.

Although it may well be a different kind of trip next time as we will also be taking her boy.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 10, 2010)

It's now 7 weeks (on Wednesday gone) for my week long trip. I need to re-new my passport pronto though.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 10, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> It's now 7 weeks (on Wednesday gone) for my week long trip. I need to re-new my passport pronto though.


Your trip just got 9 quid more expensive.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2010)

We'll be heading out later this year. Can't wait!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 12, 2010)

mhendo said:


> Your trip just got 9 quid more expensive.


 
Oh thank you for link & info...but grrr to visa fee.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm heading out on Monday, does anyone know a good online gig guide?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> I'm heading out on Monday, does anyone know a good online gig guide?


Not sure about online, but I always grab a copy of the Village Voice and the L magazine for gig listings.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheers noted, think I'll do that and look for flyers in record shops (do you know any good ones?).  Tried to google gigs there but Time out is shit and slow, and couldn't find another decent one.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been trying to google for gigs too without much success...found some big name folk but not much else. I have now applied for my passport...I need to now book Statue of Liberty tickets and choose a Broadway show.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 18, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I have been trying to google for gigs too without much success...found some big name folk but not much else. I have now applied for my passport...I need to now book Statue of Liberty tickets and choose a Broadway show.


 
Check out the city pass, it gets you free access to lots of tourist attractions, MoMA, etc


----------



## petee (Sep 20, 2010)

i live in manhattan every day.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2010)

petee said:


> i live in manhattan every day.


So tell us what's new and what's good!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 21, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Check out the city pass, it gets you free access to lots of tourist attractions, MoMA, etc


 
Its hardly free access when you have to buy the City Pass in the first place is it. You are able to queue jumo with it tho so good from that point of view.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 21, 2010)

No, but you save a bit if you 3 attractions


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks editor for tipping us off about the high line


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Thanks editor for tipping us off about the high line


 I can't wait to check it out for myself soon!


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 23, 2010)

It's definitely worth a visit but is a work in progress, not all of it is open yet.


----------



## petee (Sep 25, 2010)

editor said:


> So tell us what's new and what's good!


posit questions, plz. will do my best, though i've reached an age where i may not know all that's new.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 29, 2010)

petee said:


> i live in manhattan every day.



you must be flush.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a great time out there, highlights were the circleline boat trip round the island, did it on the first day and the guy doing the commentary was excellent, after that we knew every landmark and it's history.  Other highlight was Chinatown and little Italy.  Unfortunately I didn't get time to do Coney Island or Harlem


----------



## petee (Sep 29, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> you must be flush.


 
actually, i survive on a schoolteacher's salary, thanks to socialism


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 2, 2010)

petee said:


> actually, i survive on a schoolteacher's salary, thanks to socialism


 

My wife's a NYC school teacher. If you can afford to live in Manhattan on a teacher's salary, then good luck to you.


----------



## petee (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you.
btw i think we've met on another forum.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 2, 2010)

petee said:


> thank you.
> btw i think we've met on another forum.



Did we? MATB? I think I posted 8 posts in about 3 years.


----------



## petee (Oct 2, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Did we? MATB? I think I posted 8 posts in about 3 years.


 
it'd be libcom. you're in bklyn?


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 2, 2010)

petee said:


> it'd be libcom. you're in bklyn?



Yeah, Brooklyn. It's been a while since I've been over at Libcom but it could be me.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 13, 2010)

2 weeks today I shall be in the air. I feel under prepared for my week...still not got my to do list sorted......


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2010)

I should be back in NY sometime around the end of Nov/early Dec. Can't wait!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 13, 2010)

More subway shots please Ed ? (tilework and some R32 trains on the C line - the old ones with the ridged sides)

You know you have a willing audience


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 22, 2010)

I leave in 6 days...this time on Wednesday I shall be checked in at airport... I have my visa thingy now just need some dollars and to remember to pack warm clothes.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 22, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I leave in 6 days...this time on Wednesday I shall be checked in at airport... I have my visa thingy now just need some dollars and to remember to pack warm clothes.


 
No No No. Dont pack loads of warm clothes, leave loads of space in your suitcase and buy loads of lovely new stuff over there cheap as chips if you know the right places.


----------



## petee (Oct 23, 2010)

dollar's weak right now, good for you!


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2010)

petee said:


> dollar's weak right now, good for you!


It's not as good as it was a few years ago!


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm, I'm trying to hunt down Christmas time flights. It's not cheap is it?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to hunt down Christmas time flights. It's not cheap is it?


You can usually bag a cheapish one if you're really flexible as to flight times and airports but you've got to get in quick. When we were looking at November flights, prices would go from £360 to £1,200 on the same day!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to hunt down Christmas time flights. It's not cheap is it?


 
BA from Heathrow out 0n 22nd back on 28th £440 return, pretty good I reckon.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I'm packed , camera is on charge and got my dollars. Rate was $1.50 to £1. 

A big thank you to 1927 for advice about accomodation and for PM about the neighbourhood. Now I just need to get out of bed at 5.30am...luckily I'm flying from B'ham and the check is one hour before though I'm aiming to be at airport by 7.30am with flight leaving 9am.

WOO HOO...


----------



## petee (Oct 26, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to hunt down Christmas time flights. It's not cheap is it?


 
i know this: that when the wife and i went to ireland a few years ago the prices dropped sharply each day after the 25th. so if you're in a position to put it off a few days you may save a bundle.




			
				moonsi til said:
			
		

> about the neighbourhood


which one, may i ask?


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 26, 2010)

1927 put me onto a place in Manhattan very close to the museum mile. This time tomorrow I will have visited 2 of them at least...


----------



## petee (Oct 26, 2010)

i'm well familiar with it. 
questions, just ask.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 4, 2010)

I returned home this morning after having a amazing week in NYC. I arrived at the brownstone place I was staying and did a happy sigh when I saw the cute pumpkins outside. I purchased a 7 day metrocard for I think $27 which was just amazing value for the amount of bobbing and stomping around the city I did. I didn't manage to achieve all that I had planned but more than happy with my visit. I met a old friend there and we had a fun time catching up eating, drinking & laughing our way around the city. We were over the village for the halloween parade and after a small mission to find a non Starbucks place for tea & cake we ended up bagging a top spot to watch the parade...I would go back to visit for the parade itself. 

I went to NYC with bagels in mind but it soon became all about the pizza...I had 4 regular slices and a scillonian...each slice was pure melty pizza heaven. I also have quite a supply of M&Ms including the new pretzel flavour. I didn't make it to a gig or a club but managed a comedy show, a musical & a play on Broadway.

Everyone I got directions from were really friendly and most often it was them coming up to us as we were looking at the subway map asking if they could help and I never felt unsafe at any piont. Fab holiday but an expensive one.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm off to NY in 10 days. My first trip there and can't wait. Feels like I've waiting for years to visit. Am definitely checking out the highline but finding it difficult to shortlist everything else. 
I'm working on a googlemap of everything I want to do and then trying to narrow it down.

I need this holiday


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2010)

We'll be out there soon too. High Line is top of my list, but I've got loads more places to check out. I fancy another train trip out somewhere too.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 7, 2010)

I went to the Highline but didn't get chance to walk along enough of it. It's def worth visiting but only if you have time to walk along it.

I adored the MoMA and find myself day-dreaming about it I also discovered that there are a lot of dog owners in New York...the volume surprised me.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2010)

Ed, when did you last visit Coney Island? I'm wondering if it's still worth a trip out there..


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Ed, when did you last visit Coney Island? I'm wondering if it's still worth a trip out there..


It's always worth a trip there!

Think: Barry Island.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 12, 2010)

Never been to Barry Island so I'm thinking Warriors 

The tenement museum looks great, btw. Just added that to the ever increasing list. 

I foresee another trip.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Never been to Barry Island so I'm thinking Warriors


Well, that was the thing. I went to Coney Island half terrified as I was expecting to see switch-blades glinting in the sun, Puerto Rican hustlers and bad boys ripping off hub cups (I'd been listening to Bruce Springsteen and Lour Reed) but as I got there I just went: "It's like Barry Island!".

You'll be fine there.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/coney-island-archive-photos-1986-and-1999/


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2010)

Blimey! Look at these pics of the abandoned and beautifully preserved City Hall station which hasn't been used since 1904:













http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/10/the-hidden-abandoned-city_n_781669.html#s179141


----------



## Hoss (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, Ed - Great photos! I've just got to convince the missus to visit a once glorious run-down seaside town. I want to visit *because* of Warriors. It's a toss up between that and a Jets game, atm.


----------



## petee (Nov 12, 2010)

those are special pictures and unfortunately it won't look that way when you ride through it. at least it doesn't now.


----------



## mhendo (Nov 12, 2010)

editor said:


> Blimey! Look at these pics of the abandoned and beautifully preserved City Hall station which hasn't been used since 1904:


Minor nitpick:

The station opened in 1904; it was closed to service in 1945. Great photos, though.


----------



## petee (Nov 15, 2010)

good summary of city hall station's status, with plan and pic
http://secondavenuesagas.com/2010/11/15/at-city-hall-an-old-idea-to-make-use-of-an-older-station/


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2010)

I hoe to check it out myself in a week or two


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 22, 2010)

If you ask the train conductor on the terminating downtown no 6 "nicely" - they will let you ride round the City Hall loop as the train turns on its way back up to the Bronx. I had no problems in doing this back in 2008 - but its not really lit , and you just get a fleeting glimpse from the slowly moving train. Worth doing. 

I recomend the run out on the Jamaica El subway through Bushwick etc via Broadway Junction. Great views of an area that is massivly changed from the 1980's. Any run over the Manhattan bridge subway lines is worth doing to.

Brooklyn waterfront below the Bridge is interesting - cobbled streets with abandoned railway lines etc.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Brooklyn waterfront below the Bridge is interesting - cobbled streets with abandoned railway lines etc.


I visited there last time I was in NYC:











http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/dumbo-brooklyn-photos.html


----------



## petee (Nov 22, 2010)

see also:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_New_Jersey_Rail,_LLC 
NB: go to external links here at that site
http://www.oldnyc.com/crossharbor_rr/crossharbor_yard/crossharbor_yard_1.html


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2010)

petee said:


> see also:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_New_Jersey_Rail,_LLC
> NB: go to external links here at that site
> http://www.oldnyc.com/crossharbor_rr/crossharbor_yard/crossharbor_yard_1.html


Looks good, but....


> if you try to enter the yard on your own, you will be trespassing and will be subject to interrogation by the CHRR police.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 23, 2010)

I think there is still a cross harbour "car ferry" - cars as in railroad cars from New Jersey to Brooklyn - run by the CHRR - a bonus if you can get to see this , or better still, get some photos published. (this saves a massive rail detour via the Hudson Valley)


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 24, 2010)

I've just bought flights for Christmas and New Year. Not been over for a couple of years. To say I'm excited is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 26, 2010)

It's just started properly snowing in Brooklyn!

This week we've been mostly broken by drinking in Hanks, and Moe's in Fort Greene and eating waaaay too much good food. 

Second Christmas Day today and then planning on doing the HighLine in the snow tomorrow, and then sorting out something for NYE. Recommendations welcome, or we'll be bar hopping on Smith Street...


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 28, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> It's just started properly snowing in Brooklyn!
> 
> This week we've been mostly broken by drinking in Hanks, and Moe's in Fort Greene and eating waaaay too much good food.
> 
> Second Christmas Day today and then planning on doing the HighLine in the snow tomorrow, and then sorting out something for NYE. Recommendations welcome, or we'll be bar hopping on Smith Street...



Hope it hasn't spoiled your holiday too much.

It has been absolute chaos in Central Brooklyn these past two days.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah but fun! Suffered from slush foot this afternoon, and our street still hasn't been ploughed yet, but at least you can get around 99% of the time. NYE sorted too, some random event in Fort Greene. Moma tomorrow, if the holiday crowds aren't too great, and then meeting up with old London friends...


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 29, 2010)

I loved visiting the MoMA. Made me all goosebump and tingly!


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 6, 2011)

It was frankly Hell with a digital camera attached. People literally ticking off the painting / photo opportunities along with cheesy poses.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

Concorde at the Intrepid Museum, NYC






It's free to walk around the jetty if you do the freeloader swerve as you go in.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/concorde-at-the-intrepid-museum-nyc/


----------



## petee (Jan 7, 2011)

underground/overground explorations
http://secondavenuesagas.com/2011/01/05/video-of-the-day-undercity-explorations/
this is both dangerous and illegal, obv.

*EDIT* sorry, i see now that editor has already started a thread about this


----------



## petee (Jan 7, 2011)

(d.p.
why do i get logged out every 5 minutes?)


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm off to NYC for 5 days in a couple of weeks, it's my first time 

So I want to do a lot of the toursity stuff.

My questions are: would you recommend me doing/seeing other things in this short space of time, and if so, what, or just enjoy the usual toursity stuff? 

Secondly, any tickets I should book in advance, for things like empire state, statue of liberty, etc, or turn up on the day?  Or a few days before at certain ticket offices?

Any other tips and hints would be very appreciated


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2011)

For some ideas:
http://www.urban75.org/newyork/index.html
http://www.urban75.org/blog/tag/new-york/

Guides here: http://www.urban75.org/newyork/museums.html

I'd recommend going to the Rockefeller Centre instead of the Empire State as you get a better view (because the Empire State is in it!). Half an hour before dusk is a good time if the weather's good. You can buy tickets on the day.

I wouldn't bother with the Statue of Liberty - get the free Staten Island Ferry and see it from the river.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheers, will read up on that! I wonder if the ferry will allow me to get good pictures of the statue.  Guess little point in queing for the top of the statue?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> Cheers, will read up on that! I wonder if the ferry will allow me to get good pictures of the statue.  Guess little point in queing for the top of the statue?


 
The statue of liberty is the most secure place I have ever been in my life. The security is unreal and takes ages to get in even once you are on the island, get ya pics from the ferry. What is worth seeing tho is Ellis Island.

If you are going to do the touristy things get a City Pass which saves you some money and allows you to queue hop at MoMa which is well worth the money.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> Cheers, will read up on that! I wonder if the ferry will allow me to get good pictures of the statue.  Guess little point in queing for the top of the statue?


It gets you this close: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And you can enjoy this trip after too!
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/staten-island-ferry.html


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 3, 2011)

I went for the first time for a week in Nov last year and I have to say I loved it. My friend and I were walking across a road in Hells Kitchen and one of those dry riser things let off some steam..we both yellped then kinda skipped the rest of the way across.

My suggestions would be buy something like the NYC City Pass which includes all the majot attractions. If you do buy this buy it at one of the quieter places and not as I did at The Empire State building. I could have bought it at The Met as my hotel was there. I couldnt fit everything in and chose to visit The Met over the Guggenheim which I regret but the MOMA more than made up for that. I also bought a subway card for $25 for 7 days which I think you can use on the buses too but I never had to due being able to do all my travelling on the subway.


On the day of theatre performances you can queue from about 3pm to but the best available for that evening...the queue look will look long but it will only take about 30 minutes. One side is for musicals and the other for theatre. The choice is amazing so much so that I ended up seeing 2 shows.

Also make sure you and anyone else whi is with you is wearing shoes that are comfortable to walk in all day. For 4 of my 7 days I was with a friend who only brought high heels with her as that is all she usually wears....she still stopmed around but wished she had brought at least a wedged heel! LOL.

I also fell in love with buying a 'regular slice'...best pizza I have ever had.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 3, 2011)

Get a weekly or longer Metrocard for the subway and buses (works out way cheaper than single fares) 

Walk up Broadway , north from 72nd and go food shopping at some of the best deli / supermarket places - not forgetting Zabars at 81st and Broadway.

Brooklyn Heighs and the Waterfront. Staten Island ferry , Coney Island. etc


----------



## petee (Apr 3, 2011)

repeating some of what was said above...
- yes, ride the (free) staten island ferry, the statue looks very nice from it
- ellis island is more interesting than the statue (i visited the statue once, when i was v. young. what i think i remember is that there was no guardrail around the perimeter. you could have walked right off the edge and fallen into the harbor. i'm assuming things have changed.)
- on the way back to manhattan, observe how the pollution follows the outline of the skyline
- dare i suggest ... while on staten island you can see minor league baseball a few minutes' walk from the ferry terminal (http://web.minorleaguebaseball.com/index.jsp?sid=t586). inexpensive and you can get close to the field, but hokey. NB this is the lowest level of pro ball. if you want to see major league ball, don't even try to see the yankees, whose tickets are obscenely expensive and will be sold out anyway. see the mets, whose tickets are much less expensive and much more available.
- if you ride the 1 train (we call subways "trains") from the south ferry station (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_Park) you can see behind glass (http://www.ny1.com/content/news_beats/transit/90508/brand-new-south-ferry-station-to-open-soon/) a recently-discovered section of the 17th century sea wall which was much closer to the original shoreline (http://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/01/nyregion/01wall.html)
- get a weekly metrocard, unlimited rides i believe (don't use it myself, but i think it's unlimited)
- most of manhattan is on a grid, it's made for walking, so plan a route and do alot of walking.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2011)

The Cloisters , up by 181st on the A train , near Inwood - cracking view over the Pallasades to New Jersey and the Hudson.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 4, 2011)

also think about to signing up for www.groupon.com for any NYC deals.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2011)

I went in 97. I WOULD recommend going up the Empire State building. Cos it's the Empire State building. Battery Park is lovely to walk around, that's at the southern tip of Manhattan. Little Italy is great, and Chinatown is in the same place, and the Flatiron building too iirc.

Tip: List the "attractions" you really want to see, & try not to pack too much into each day. It's knackering (but the most amazing city I've ever been, I think).


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

The Empire State building is worth going up, but if you're only there for five days, Rockefella is a better choice, IMO - and you can walk about in the open air too.
















http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/rockefeller-center.html


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2011)

I stayed about 5 mins from there, on W 47th Street, but never thought to go up. Not sure if I even knew you could. The ESB is just so iconic, I guess. I wanted to go there King Kong had been. I dunno if you can walk around outside now, but you certainly could when I went. It was December, too, & I went up just after sunset - and when I got up there it was sunny again, & I watched the sun set a second time, glinting on the top of the Chrysler Building. Splendid. 

To be honest either is good. (Big) apples or oranges.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 4, 2011)

I went up both as they were both included in the NYC City Pass. I did ESB first thing in the morning & the on the same day Rockerfeller at sunset. The Rockerfeller is only a short stroll from the MoMA.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2011)

Various tours take you round Harlem too - well worth doing , did one years ago which included a meal at Sylvia's on 125th St (and I think Lennox Ave)


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

I would advise taking time to just _soak the city in_ rather than embarking on a hell for leather, try-and-fit-everything-in adventure. The best views are from the street, and it's a fabulous city to walk around.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2011)

editor said:


> I would advise taking time to just _soak the city in_ rather than embarking on a hell for leather, try-and-fit-everything-in adventure. The best views are from the street, and it's a fabulous city to walk around.


 
For sure. I was there a week & was so knackered by day 5 I sacked off the plan and just wandered about. I kept walking round corners and seeing places I'd seen in one film or another.


----------



## petee (Apr 4, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> The Cloisters , up by 181st on the A train , near Inwood - cracking view over the Pallasades to New Jersey and the Hudson.


the place itself is marvellous too


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

petee said:


> the place itself is marvellous too


We went there too. It was a lovely walk.











http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/ny459.html


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 4, 2011)

This sounds stupid, as I haven't been to the US since I was a child, but is there any logic behind 42nd street etc?   No idea how they work 

Should one tip street vending food operatives too?

I'm going with my girlfriend, we've both done our ESTA's online, from the official website, but a message came up saying we didn't need to print anything as proof - is this correct?  

Thanks for the tips so far!

We are staying on 70 west 45th street.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> We are staying on 70 west 45th street.


Head south! All the best bits are on the Lower East Side, Greenwich Village, Battery Park, Meatpacking district etc - oh, and be sure to do the High Line that runs on the west side. It's worth a trip down to Williamsburg and Brooklyn too.

I printed my ESTA just in case and you *always* tip in cabs, cafes, bars and restaurants, but I'm not sure about street vendors.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 4, 2011)

you probably want to hit ground zero and pay respects


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

Detroit City said:


> you probably want to hit ground zero and pay respects


There's not a lot there now. It's just a construction site.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 4, 2011)

editor said:


> There's not a lot there now. It's just a construction site.


 no, there are memorials and lots of other stuff to see


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

Detroit City said:


> no, there are memorials and lots of other stuff to see


I wouldn't recommend it as a "must see" for someone spending just five days in New York, unless they lost friends or family there.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 4, 2011)

don't forget to eat their famous corn beef on rye sandwich


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 5, 2011)

Enjoy some of the tilework on some of the older subway lines stations - hand crafted by Italian migrants at the turn of the last  century (specialised interest !) - Bleeker St , Brooklyn Bridge / Worth St etc.

Check out the Village Voice for free lectures at NY University , went to several on architecture - awesome.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 5, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> Should one tip street vending food operatives too?
> 
> 
> .



no, they will not be expecting it. They may have a tip jar but it's optional, same as in cafes. Tip your taxi drivers, waitstaff (15-20%), bartenders ($1 per drink or thereabouts) hotel staff, and...I think that's about it.


----------



## petee (Apr 5, 2011)

> We are staying on 70 west 45th street.


you could also head north, along central park west, which is a nice walk, to the Museum of Natural History/Hayden Planetarium, which is a trip



> no, there are memorials and lots of other stuff to see


there's the irish famine memorial, which is an impressive piece of public art, and lovely views of the harbor, and it's in the general battery park area, but there's e.g. no shocking/fascinating hole in the ground anymore



> no, they will not be expecting it.


indeed they won't and _don't start it_


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 5, 2011)

I would not bother with Ground Zero at all but I would consider having lunch/dinner atr Central Station. The station is beautiful with a fab choice of food/drink.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheers for the extra info!

I think we're going to do staten island ferry/statue (but not go up), top of empire state, brooklyn bridge, central park, grand central station, museum of natural history, 1-2 art galleries (any must see's?), rockafeller.  She wants to visit chrysler building.  We would like to visit china town/little Italy, flatiron, ground 0, theatre show, among some of the other things above, if we get time. So I'm not sure how much time these will consume or where they are in relation to each other, but don't think it's worth getting a City Pass?  We will get a subway pass though!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2011)

The Chrysler Building - it's not open to the public past the lobby. It's really not far from the ESB and the views of it from the top of _that_ are good. Worth going fairly close & looking up at though. Have to say my Eyewitness Guide book was invaluable on my NY holiday. And you have to have breakfast in a diner. Corned beef hash with eggs over easy ftw.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2011)

If at Grand Central find out about the special ceiling outside the Oyster bar, can't remember what they call it. May sound like nothing but the ceiling is a prfect parabola so you can stand in opposite corners facing tha wall and have conversation with the person in opposite corner, its very impressive and a traditional way for those in the know in NYC to propose.


----------



## petee (Apr 6, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> brooklyn bridge,
> grand central station,
> museum of natural history,
> rockafeller.
> ...



walk across the brooklyn bridge.
grand central really is nice, an unimaginable turnaround from what it was like when i was young. there's a bar called the Campbell Apartment you could try to visit: pricey but the drinks are powerful and it's one of those places where everyone looks fabulous just by being there. (i say "try to" because it's sometimes booked.)
the museum of natural history really is a trip. see the whale and the dioramas in that room. see all of it in fact.
there's not much in rockefeller center. it's where NBC is located, maybe you could see some TV in the making. 
the chrysler looks great (more elegant than the ESB) but as someone said you can't go up it.
not much either in chinatown or little italy, these being residential districts. you could perhaps go to a restaurant in chinatown where english isn't spoken (that would be 90% of them) and try to order. 
the flatiron is famous but again you can't go up it. it's not so tall anymore anyway.

EDIT oh and the talking arch in grand central station is immediately outside the oyster bar (a depressing place itself, i don't recommend it) just up the ramp from the lower concourse. you'll see people trying it. GCT pix: http://www.nyc-architecture.com/MID/MID031.htm


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2011)

editor said:


> I wouldn't recommend it as a "must see" for someone spending just five days in New York, unless they lost friends or family there.


 
I think the tiles on the fence by the hospital are the best memorial.

e2a penne a la vodka seems to be served in every italian i went to. Its disgusting.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2011)

There is a little trick I am going to use next time I go to NYC to get to the top of the Chrysler. Situated right at the top, where the windows are triangular, is a dentist. I might just feel a toothache coming on!


----------



## D (Apr 9, 2011)

This was fun to read! I'm a native NYer - some of my favorite places on this list:

Fort Tryon/Cloisters
Highline
Brooklyn piers

***

aw, the squid and the whale - I spent half my childhood at the Natural History Museum (the vulture diorama is forever emblazoned on my consciousness)


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello D! My mate Jim nearly got mugged at gunpoint while having a picnic by the East River this week! I'll tell you more later.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2011)

Someone else just asked me about what I'd recommend, so I thought I'd share my answer:

The Gershwin Hotel is a pretty good place to stay (E27th, http://www.gershwinhotel.com/ ) - it's not super cheap, but it's got a lively vibe. 

If you like Brixton Albert-esque down to earth bars, then I'd recommend the Three Cups on 1st Avenue or the nearby Double Down saloon on Ave A - or the Library opposite (I went there a lot). 

And if you're after some live music the Cake Shop might be worth a peek too....


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a dress code for the theatres there or bars (eg around the meatpacking district)?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2011)

As a recommendation for where to stay: I stayed at the Edison (West 47th Street - you could see the famous Times Square Coke bottle from the hotel window) and although the room was basic the lobby & bar were beautifully done Art Deco style with a jazz singer every night, though I'm unsure whether that's because of it being Christmas.

£80 per night; this was in '97 but was cheaper than anywhere else in the Theater District.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, and don't forget you'll have to take out ID when you go to bars, to prove you're over 21. This applies even if you have clearly past that landmark age many, many years/decades ago.


(PS I've edited the title to make it more accessible to others)


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 15, 2011)

Any comments on The Hudson, Ed? Just booked 7 nights there. Wasn't cheap, but cheaper available stuff wasn't much cheaper at all and looked nowhere near the quality.


----------



## petee (Apr 15, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> Is there a dress code for the theatres there or bars (eg around the meatpacking district)?


hipster


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> Any comments on The Hudson, Ed? Just booked 7 nights there. Wasn't cheap, but cheaper available stuff wasn't much cheaper at all and looked nowhere near the quality.


Sorry, no. Where is it?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I would advise taking time to just _soak the city in_ rather than embarking on a hell for leather, try-and-fit-everything-in adventure. The best views are from the street, and it's a fabulous city to walk around.


 
I totally echo this.  Particularly including walking through Central Park.

And I agree with going up the Rockefeller -- that's a must.  An amazing view of Central Park on one side and the skyscrapers on the other.

And walk across Brooklyn Bridge and having done that and seen the brownstone houses on the other side, take a trip to Prospect Park and then over to Williamsberg.  The half-day we did all that was probably my favourite bit when we went last year.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 15, 2011)

Brooklyn Heights is really superb - and there is an UK bar on (I think) Pacific St that does beans on toast , Marmite etc and good English beer if you get all homesick .......


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry, no. Where is it?


 
http://www.hudsonhotel.com/en-us/


----------



## 1927 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> http://www.hudsonhotel.com/en-us/


 
Fucking how much????????

Bet you could get a deal at the Warldorf cheaper!


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 21, 2011)

1927 said:


> Fucking how much????????
> 
> Bet you could get a deal at the Warldorf cheaper!


 
Really? We couldn't find anything online cheaper, or only things a little bit cheaper for really shit accomodation


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2011)

NY touristy stuff is horrible. I gave up on the empire state building after cuing for an hour and not even getting to the lifts. I sold my tickets to some guys in the ticket line which by that time was about 30 minutes long in itself. 

Liberty? Pah, probably boring. Get the free staten island ferry and chug past it. The parks nice, and there are a few nice guitar shops but the Forbidden planet is worse than Croydons.


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 21, 2011)

Got back yesterday, really enjoyed it...went to rockerfeller (top of rock), SoL ferry trip (paid one, free stopped running), MoMA, brooklyn bridge, walked around meatpacking district (saw the disused rail line and superb views from the highline), some of soho/chelsea/greenwich village, flatiron, central park, grand central station, walked around, got lost, walked and got lost again.  Stayed here http://www.cassahotelny.com/ got upgraded to exec, staff superb, infact people were generally friendly apart from 1 or 2 exceptions


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 25, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> Got back yesterday, really enjoyed it...went to rockerfeller (top of rock), SoL ferry trip (paid one, free stopped running), MoMA, brooklyn bridge, walked around meatpacking district (saw the disused rail line and superb views from the highline), some of soho/chelsea/greenwich village, flatiron, central park, grand central station, walked around, got lost, walked and got lost again.  Stayed here http://www.cassahotelny.com/ got upgraded to exec, staff superb, infact people were generally friendly apart from 1 or 2 exceptions


 
How was the weather? Looking pretty poor for us but we're not going to sunbathe, so not too bothered


----------



## kazza007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not too great, first day was very warm, then turned largely cool, with the odd shower on one of the days, but there were the odd bursts of sun.  Was a slight dampener, as I;d expected it to be warmer and only took 1 top and a thin jacket amongst lots of shirts.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 27, 2011)

I went in the last few days of October last year and was expecting it to be similar to the UK. I arrived wearing boots/jeans/coat and what I needed was shorts & T-shirt for the first few days before it settled back to normal autumn weather.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been several time is first week of march and nearly always had snow. One year was about 10 below, next day we were wearing shorts!!


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 22, 2011)

Lonely Planet (November 2011) has a article on The Highline that is worth a read.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's my own feature:











http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/high-line-manhattan-new-york.html


----------



## Katelyn S. (Nov 2, 2011)

When I visited New York I took a great class at ----. I learned how to use my camera better and took amazing pictures of the city skyline. It was something fun and different from just "sightseeing"


----------



## pogofish (Nov 2, 2011)

Katelyn S. said:


> When I visited New York I took a great class at ---. I learned how to use my camera better and took amazing pictures of the city skyline. It was something fun and different from just "sightseeing"


 
First Post and spamming us with a commercial operation. The images I can make out on that website don't excite me a great deal either.

Hope its free courses for all Urbanites who want to visit NY after this then?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2011)

Katelyn S. said:


> When I visited New York I took a great class at ----. I learned how to use my camera better and took amazing pictures of the city skyline. It was something fun and different from just "sightseeing"


Really tacky spam. Be off with you.


----------



## keitheddy007 (Nov 11, 2011)

NFL jerseys online shop,Wholesale NFL jerseys ,NFL embroidery jerseys http://www.cuntingspam.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

keitheddy007 said:


> NFL jerseys online shop,Wholesale NFL jerseys ,NFL embroidery jerseys


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2012)

Aside from this thread, which is the best guidebook to New York (in your opinion)?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

Not been to NYC yet myself, so I'm not sure if these are offbeat enough for the discerning U75 reader. But a good freind of mine wrote up most of her NYC eating experiences in this nice little blog

http://dressingfordinner.wordpress.com/2012/11/09/my-trip-to-new-york/

and NYC fashion bizzness

http://dressingfordinner.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/my-trip-to-new-york-2/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll be there for a few days on the July 4 weekend. I've been before but taking the wife for the first time who's never been.

I was wondering if anyone had any reconsiderations to view the 4 July fireworks from the Empire State Building? I know they can be seen for miles but I wanted to get a choice view so I was thinking the top of the Rockefeller Centre, which I was going to go to anyway so could kill two birds with one stone there, but I'd be welcome to any other suggestions.

I've also got a day doing the sights and being taken round by a proper old school new yorker cabby, one of the few original new yorkers driving the cabs. He's gonna drive us about in his yellow cab seeing as much of NYC as possible for fixed fee which I'm well looking forward to.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 17, 2013)

If I was there at the right time (unfortunately I'm gonna miss it) - I'd go to Coney Island to see the Roller Derby.  Gotham Girls Roller Derby host matches at the Abe Stark Arena, and it looks like a blast.
They recruit volunteers to help set up the arena, sell merch, etc.  That would be a great way to meet new yaawkers, and there's always an after-party. 

http://www.gothamgirlsrollerderby.com/


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I've also got a day doing the sights and being taken round by a proper old school new yorker cabby, one of the few original new yorkers driving the cabs. He's gonna drive us about in his yellow cab seeing as much of NYC as possible for fixed fee which I'm well looking forward to.


I would say the best way to see New York is to walk. It's a fantastic city to walk around.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I would say the best way to see New York is to walk. It's a fantastic city to walk around.


 
We'll be doing plenty of that too. I've been laods of times before so I know where to go.

But this is a chance to ride around for one day with a proper cabby up to places I wouldn't get time to see otherwise, and learn a lot of things I didn't already know from a real new yorker. Plus he gave me an absolute steal of a rate in return for some PR.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 20, 2013)

We're going in October and again will be using some of the great tips here. 

I'm not a great person for taking photos but the only ones I wish I had taken were of past trips to New York. I've been in 1992, 2006 and 2012 and it seemed almost a different city each time. I'd love to have the photos to compare the different times.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 19, 2013)

Booked for middle of next month. Staying in Jersey for 2 nights and Manhattan for 3 nights. Any Jersey tips besides going to the Cake Boss shop ?


----------



## artyfarty (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> Booked for middle of next month. Staying in Jersey for 2 nights and Manhattan for 3 nights. Any Jersey tips besides going to the Cake Boss shop ?


Where in Jersey? It's a big, long state, used to go there for work three or four times a year.....


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm hoping to get over there soon as I've got enough soon-to-expire airmiles for the journey.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 19, 2013)

Artyfarty we're in Bridgewater, the reason is because my wife has to do a little bit of work and we stay on for a break in Manhattan. I freeload along to the free hotel. 

Editor - That's brilliant to get a free flight. We're going because we have 2 nights free and a free flight. We have splashed out for a place called Ace Hotel near Korea Town which I'm excited about. The hotel looks so arse clenchingly hip it's probably got a mouser and a bow tie


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 8, 2013)

Leaving on Thursday. Any last minute tips for good bars? Last time I spent a lot of time in Grassroots Tavern in St Marks place mainly because of lack of bullshit and the bar tenders were really nice. I like the area too.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> Leaving on Thursday. Any last minute tips for good bars? Last time I spent a lot of time in Grassroots Tavern in St Marks place mainly because of lack of bullshit and the bar tenders were really nice. I like the area too.


Three Cups, Home Sweet Home bar and Double Down saloon were all places I liked (all lower Manhattan/Lower East Side).


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 9, 2013)

The Raven was a great recommendation from the U75 guide so I will definitely check out those. Thanks


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 9, 2013)

My 0.02 (as US posters say) can be found on this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/new-york-tips-needed-please.309989/


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> The Raven was a great recommendation from the U75 guide so I will definitely check out those. Thanks


The Raven sadly burnt down and is no more 

It was my favourite bar in NY.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 11, 2013)

Found a great bar last night called "Braggards" on west 35th street. I guess it's what is now known as a Dive Bar (a description that irritates me for some reason). It's just a typical old school Manhattan bar full of people being themselves. Highly recommend. 

Up with the jet lag at 6am, I had a diner breakfast (yay!) and Then walked all around Penn and Port Authority Bus Terminal etc and it's great just to get the atmosphere of the rush hour. It's like being on TV. 

Walked along 42nd street for the first time in 20+ years. "The Duece" is a bit different to what I remember. With its inexplicable queues for places like Madam Tussaud's and massive fast food franchises I can't see how it's an improvement. But I guess I'm speaking to the converted.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> It's like being on TV.


 Funny enough, corny as it may be, that's the number one thing about NYC, IMO.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's my own feature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is seriously cool!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2013)

kittyP said:


> That is seriously cool!


I must be the only person who was slightly underwhelmed by the High Line.  Maybe I was expecting too much, or maybe I just went on a bad day (it was quite crowded).  I mean it was okay, but I won't be going out of my way to return.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems like some good pricing from Norwegian Air for 2014 flights - https://www.norwegian.com/long


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> I must be the only person who was slightly underwhelmed by the High Line.  Maybe I was expecting too much, or maybe I just went on a bad day (it was quite crowded).  I mean it was okay, but I won't be going out of my way to return.


If it was really crowded I could see its appeal being limited.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 18, 2013)

editor said:


> If it was really crowded I could see its appeal being limited.


Yeah, I guess it really works as a kind of 'escape from the hustle and bustle' type of thing.  On a crowded touristy weekend day, it kind of has the opposite effect unfortunately.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 18, 2013)

Got back on Wednesday morning after another wonderful time. I have only one fairly unusual thing to add to the "offbeat" thread you all may not be aware of:

Following a browse through Hells Kitchen Flea if you walk back downtown along 10th avenue from 38th street to about 25th there are a load of busy taxi part shops and garages and old businesses. It feels really old NYC and not a sniff of new bars or gentrification. 

Reminded me of the kind of city scenes Editor likes to photograph. Very interesting walk


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 8, 2014)

George Takei just linked to this:

http://guff.com/15-secret-or-easy-to-miss-things-in-new-york-city


----------



## 1927 (Oct 8, 2014)

MikeMcc said:


> George Takei just linked to this:
> 
> http://guff.com/15-secret-or-easy-to-miss-things-in-new-york-city


I've eaten at the UN dining room several times. It's awesome value for money. Although as you leave, after your eat as much as you want buffet, there is a notice appealing for contributions to help world hunger. The irony seemed lost on most diners!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 18, 2015)

Going over on the QM2 this week ......hope to hit the subway "hard" for the 1964 trains on the C local. 


And a few other things....


----------



## petee (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## davesgcr (Nov 23, 2016)

MetroCard Deals and Promotions


One of these years , I am going over to ride these little beauties ....such a good idea , I wish we could see something like this in London , but the system is just too busy...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2022)

Used to have to go a couple of times a month at one point, but not been for a while and will be taking kids with me next trip, aged 18 & 9. Besides the usual, anyone got anything that would make it a stand out trip?


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2022)

Staten Island ferry if you haven't already done it, or a rail trip to Beacon













						beacon - urban75: art, photos, walks
					






					www.urban75.org


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2022)

Have done Staten Island ferry (the twin towers were a great view when I last did it, _old_) Will look at Beacon, seems the thing I'm after, ta. Also seem to have put this in the wrong forum, please can it be moved to either NY or travel?


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2022)

We are there with teen daughters (14 and 16) in August. 

Beacon looks great but we are staying in Catskills for 4 nights at start of fortnight before heading to Manhattan so may have had our fill of quaint. 

It’ll be the first time the Winotettes have been to NYC and I suspect it’ll be enough of a wow as it stands. My rough list includes:

Staten Island ferry
Ellis island immigration museum
Coney Island
High Line
Empire State Building
Katz deli
Brooklyn Bridge (by bike?)
Lower East Side Tenement Museum
Guggenheim museum
Central Park

Anticipate they’ll be spending a lot of time mooching around vintage clothing shops in East Village too.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 7, 2022)

Red Rooster in Harlem and a walk around the area looking at the brownstones and projects
Williamsburg looking at the hipsters
Helicopter over Manhattan if you're rich


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 7, 2022)

Downtown Brooklyn - walk over the bridge from Manhattan - NY Subway museum at Court St (Brooklyn) and some mooching around Brooklyn Heights and associated areas. (walk down to the waterfront under the Manhattan bridges) 

Next time we go , will definately stay in Brooklyn. We did last time in 2019 and it was great.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 7, 2022)

My cynical gf says, bearing in mind kids, the Apple store and the Abercrombie & Fitch shop, for which you have to queue for hours.

She also says The High Line.

Smallpox hospital? (LOL, but true)

Water Street rooftop with hidden aeroplane and fancy lights at night.

Whispering gallery Grand Central Station.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 7, 2022)

Winot said:


> Ellis island immigration museum
> .


I enjoyed this when I went. They have little terminals and you can look up immigrant info. Managed to find my Nan, her sister and my great gran and grandad's details on there. They emigrated in the 20s and pretty much immediately came home lol.


----------



## RainbowTown (Apr 7, 2022)

We went on the Roosevelt Ariel Tramway which gave really nice views over Manhattan and the East River. Also, definitely go to the Intrepid Sea, Air and Space museum located in the Hell's Kitchen area, West side of Manhattan. It has a brilliant ship museum, loads of planes, a submarine and even a space shuttle, all of which you can visit. We loved it. Last but not least, we took a short boat trip to Governor's Island; it's a real nice place to chill out and the views looking back towards New York are some of the best you'll see. We took loads of pictures there. Not many people think about going there, but it's a must see in my opinion.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2022)

There's a ton of stuff here: New York photo, cafe, restaurant, bar and club guide containing ratings and info about new york nightlife, new york city bars, new york clubs, new york cafes and restaurants, new york lounges, new york dancing, live music in Manahattan, SoHo, NoLita, Williamsburg and more


----------



## Maltin (Apr 7, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> We went on the Roosevelt Ariel Tramway which gave really nice views over Manhattan and the East River. Also, definitely go to the Intrepid Sea, Air and Space museum located in the Hell's Kitchen area, West side of Manhattan. It has a brilliant ship museum, loads of planes, a submarine and even a space shuttle, all of which you can visit. We loved it. Last but not least, we took a short boat trip to Governor's Island; it's a real nice place to chill out and the views looking back towards New York are some of the best you'll see. We took loads of pictures there. Not many people think about going there, but it's a must see in my opinion.


Governors Island only used to be open at weekends during summer so it’s no surprise that many people haven’t been.


----------



## petee (Apr 8, 2022)

beacon is also where this is, so you must go.





						Dia | Visit | Dia Beacon
					

Dia Art Foundation is a contemporary arts organization with locations in Beacon, New York, and the American West.




					www.diaart.org
				




the smallpox hospital is on Roosevelt Island, where you could spend most of a day, but the hospital itself is a ruins and you can't go into it. 









						Smallpox Hospital - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




great views from all sides though.









						Roosevelt Island
					

This little island off Manhattan’s east side offers beautiful views and fascinating glimpses of NYC’s past.




					www.nycgo.com


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> She also says The High Line.



I enjoyed the High Line. The children weren't so entertained.

They liked the lift up the new One World Tower 

And seeing the appalling tackiness of Trump Tower


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 8, 2022)

There’s a big park that’s meant to be quite nice. Not entirely sure where, somewhere central apparently.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2022)

You can get a combined bus / entry ticket to 6 flags in NJ , takes about an hour on the coach but is a pretty cool theme park, plus on the coach you get to see the Manhattan skyline from a distance which is pretty spectacular.

Going up the Rockerfella tower is pretty good as you get to see the empire state building from up high which you cant do when going up it ( obvs )


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2022)

Coney Island all day long, as well as the rides and beach there's sideshows with shrunken heads and albino bunnies and spooky stuff in jars and all kinds of brightly coloured sugar to eat, i loved it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 8, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There’s a big park that’s meant to be quite nice. Not entirely sure where, somewhere central apparently.




Modelled on Birkenhead Park, so no need to go to Johnnie Forriners land at all.


----------



## petee (Apr 10, 2022)

also., the American Museum of Natural History is a blast for kids of all ages, though it may be a bit of a hassle to visit.



			https://www.amnh.org/


----------



## Maltin (Apr 10, 2022)

When did you last go? Hudson Yards is fairly new with the cool looking Vessel and the observation deck.









						• Things To Do at Hudson Yards NYC | The Ultimate 2023 Guide •
					

NYC's newest neighborhood is open to the public. Even though it's still a work in progress, there are already a lot of things to do at Hudson Yards.




					loving-newyork.com
				




What time of year are you going?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2022)

Maltin said:


> When did you last go? Hudson Yards is fairly new with the cool looking Vessel and the observation deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going in August. Friend who lives in Brooklyn is arranging 'a surprise' for us, will be a hoot, I'm sure...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Going up the Rockerfella tower is pretty good as you get to see the empire state building from up high which you cant do when going up it ( obvs )



I prefer the Rockerfeller for that reason. The views are better and you can see the Empire State building. 

Do Times Square too. Obviously it's a massive tourist trap but for a 9 and 18 year old it'll be great fun to just be in the middle of and see all the flashy screens and shit.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2022)

Not suitable for the kids but there used to be a bar with a see through shower cubicle in.  Just in case you felt sweaty


----------



## petee (Apr 13, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Going in August. Friend who lives in Brooklyn is arranging 'a surprise' for us, will be a hoot, I'm sure...



maybe it'll be a swimming party here. people have done that and lived.









						Buttermilk Channel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 13, 2022)

20+ years ago now, but I always loved the West Village / Bleeker Street / Washington Square Park sort of area. I'd love to go back and listen to the show tune singing in Piano Bar | Marie's Crisis Cafe | United States too, though it's a bar so not within your appropriate age range I guess.


----------



## technical (May 20, 2022)

These tips are all very welcome to me as well - me and my other half know New York pretty well, but haven't been since 2004. We're going in late July/early August for a week with our 13 year old daughter. 

Does anyone know what the general rules are about kids being allowed in bars in NY? This wouldn't be in the evening but I'd like to have a couple of beers in some decent bars while we're there. This obviously wasn't a consideration in our previous visits and the info I can find online seems a bit contradictory.


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2022)

technical said:


> These tips are all very welcome to me as well - me and my other half know New York pretty well, but haven't been since 2004. We're going in late July/early August for a week with our 13 year old daughter.
> 
> Does anyone know what the general rules are about kids being allowed in bars in NY? This wouldn't be in the evening but I'd like to have a couple of beers in some decent bars while we're there. This obviously wasn't a consideration in our previous visits and the info I can find online seems a bit contradictory.


Good point - interested in this too. 

Have just booked tickets for The Shins who are playing Radio City while we’re there.


----------



## petee (May 20, 2022)

technical said:


> These tips are all very welcome to me as well - me and my other half know New York pretty well, but haven't been since 2004. We're going in late July/early August for a week with our 13 year old daughter.
> 
> Does anyone know what the general rules are about kids being allowed in bars in NY? This wouldn't be in the evening but I'd like to have a couple of beers in some decent bars while we're there. This obviously wasn't a consideration in our previous visits and the info I can find online seems a bit contradictory.



it's not forbidden by law, i believe, but the bar culture here is not the pub culture (of ireland at least, england too?) and bringing in children is not the practice. 

trip advisor says:








						Are children allowed in bars in NYC? - New York City Forum - Tripadvisor
					

Answer 1 of 6: I will be travelling to NYC with my 17 year old daughter and several friends in November.  We would like to enjoy some of the great roof-top bars (weather permitting) while we are there.  Is she able to be in the bar area if she is under 21?  She...




					www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## technical (May 23, 2022)

Thanks. I guess it’s going to be a question of asking if we see somewhere we fancy. 

Generally speaking it’s no problem with kids in pubs over here certainly during the day.


----------



## petee (May 23, 2022)

technical said:


> Thanks. I guess it’s going to be a question of asking if we see somewhere we fancy.
> 
> Generally speaking it’s no problem with kids in pubs over here certainly during the day.



you'll have better luck here i think (no kiddies myself) if you drink/dine outdoors. lots/most bars/restaurants had to offer that during coronavirus (which is having a comback  btw) and now it'll be a permanent part of the scene.


----------



## Ming (Jun 2, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Modelled on Birkenhead Park, so no need to go to Johnnie Forriners land at all.


No scallies either.


----------



## technical (Jun 24, 2022)

petee said:


> you'll have better luck here i think (no kiddies myself) if you drink/dine outdoors. lots/most bars/restaurants had to offer that during coronavirus (which is having a comback  btw) and now it'll be a permanent part of the scene.


Thanks. We're staying lower east side, so if you had any suggestions/recommendations for pizza places and a decent restaurant in Chinatown we'd also be very grateful. Cheers!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Used to have to go a couple of times a month at one point, but not been for a while and will be taking kids with me next trip, aged 18 & 9. Besides the usual, anyone got anything that would make it a stand out trip?


the place lovecraft lived in new york, not to mention the subterranean places mentioned in the horror at red hook


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2022)

If it’s still going there was a company called ‘The Ride’ which was a mobile theatre thing where you sat in theatre seats mounted sideways on a coach and actors and dancers performed round the city. Me and mr A319 did it ironically because we got tickets as part of the NY card season ticket thing. But like a lot of American stuff it was actually done really well.


ETA -looks like they made it through…






						The Ride - You’ve never experienced NYC like this
					






					experiencetheride.com
				




I couldn’t go without seeing Intrepid, but that’s hardly a hidden gem…


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 24, 2022)

The Met is an amazing museum. I also really like MoMA / Whitney / Guggenheim for art, but check what's on as sometimes they have some real shit and it ruins the experience (particularly for the Guggenheim as its smaller)

JG Melon for burgers, Katz's diner for Jewish deli stuff.

Oh - and go to Chinatown. It's much more the real deal than our London one!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2022)

Maltin said:


> Governors Island only used to be open at weekends during summer so it’s no surprise that many people haven’t been.


Too many problems with Wolfen


----------



## petee (Jun 24, 2022)

technical said:


> Thanks. We're staying lower east side, so if you had any suggestions/recommendations for pizza places and a decent restaurant in Chinatown we'd also be very grateful. Cheers!



well now, we don't all talk about pizza places! just the ones within walking distance. i do have a work colleague who lives in astoria and made the trip to the middle of fucking staten island to eat some pizza there and he said it was worth the trip. but he's a weirdo.

as to chinese restaurants, there is a famous one called Wo Hop Wo Hop Chinatown | Wo Hop Restaurant | New York. i ate there ages ago and it was good, insofar as i remember. they have an english menu.

if you're being adventurous: i took a class 40 years ago with a bloke who was from chinatown. he and i had a bit of a similar background and after a while i felt comfortable enough to ask the most stereotypical question of all, can you recommend a good chinese restaurant? he said "the one on elizabeth street across from the police station." it may not even be there anymore but that's a recommendation from a local!


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 24, 2022)

Bleecker Street Pizza in Greenwich Village. you could walk there through Washington Square Park, which is worth a visit.


----------



## technical (Jun 24, 2022)

Thanks both. I'll try and check those out (google street view tells me there is a chinese restaurant opposite the Elizabeth Street police precinct though who know's if its the same one) - daughter is becoming slightly obsessed with getting NY pizza so trying to plan ahead. 

Mention of Bleecker St brings back some memories - Bleecker Bob's was a great find on my very first trip to NYC in 1990. I'm pretty sure its now gone?


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 24, 2022)

there are cheap pizza slices everywhere and you can't go too far wrong. getting a dollar (maybe $2) is a pretty authentic NYC experience I reckon.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 24, 2022)

Also, New York is possibly unique as being the only place in the world where you're not allowed to drink in the street, but you legally can smoke weed in the street (but not in the park, as I understand it). So that's a New York experience you can have if you want.


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2022)

Wolveryeti said:


> The Met is an amazing museum. I also really like MoMA / Whitney / Guggenheim for art, but check what's on as sometimes they have some real shit and it ruins the experience (particularly for the Guggenheim as its smaller)
> 
> JG Melon for burgers, Katz's diner for Jewish deli stuff.
> 
> Oh - and go to Chinatown. It's much more the real deal than our London one!


For an icon of architecture, the toilets in the Guggenheim are tiny and rubbish...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> For an icon of architecture, the toilets in the Guggenheim are tiny and rubbish...


you can piss on trump tower, a highlight of any visit to the big apple


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you can piss on trump tower, a highlight of any visit to the big apple


He'd like that though...


----------



## petee (Jun 24, 2022)

technical said:


> Mention of Bleecker St brings back some memories - Bleecker Bob's was a great find on my very first trip to NYC in 1990. I'm pretty sure its now gone?



it's gone and he's gone and fuck him, he was a prick.


----------



## petee (Jun 24, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Also, New York is possibly unique as being the only place in the world where you're not allowed to drink in the street, but you legally can smoke weed in the street (but not in the park, as I understand it). So that's a New York experience you can have if you want.



you can drink beers, but you need to brown-bag it.


----------



## petee (Jun 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> For an icon of architecture, the toilets in the Guggenheim are tiny and rubbish...



for a spell the Whitney lit their bathrooms with black light, I enjoyed that.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2022)

713 Cool and Unusual Things to Do in New York City
					

Discover 713 hidden attractions, cool sights, and unusual things to do in New York City from City Hall Station to 'The Sphere'.




					www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## Maltin (Jul 2, 2022)

technical said:


> Thanks. We're staying lower east side, so if you had any suggestions/recommendations for pizza places and a decent restaurant in Chinatown we'd also be very grateful. Cheers!


Dim Sum is a good experience. Go about 11 or 12 at the weekend.









						The 13 best dim sum spots in NYC
					

Feast on the best dim sum in NYC at these spots offering soup dumplings, egg tarts, steam buns and more.



					www.timeout.com
				




Golden Unicorn is a pretty interesting experience where they go around the restaurant with carts of food and you just choose what takes your fancy from the various carts but you have to wait with the crowds.









						Golden Unicorn Restaurant
					






					www.goldenunicornrestaurant.com
				




Tim Ho Wan has a couple of locations and is very good but a more relaxed experience than the above although you need to get a reservation.






						HOME - Tim Ho Wan USA
					

The World’s Most Inexpensive Awarded Dim Sum Restaurant




					timhowanusa.com


----------



## Maltin (Jul 2, 2022)

Maltin said:


> When did you last go? Hudson Yards is fairly new with the cool looking Vessel and the observation deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to the observation deck at Edge recently. It’s fairly expensive for a family at about $38 each (plus tax) but was pretty good (although similar to what you experience at Rockefeller Center and Empire State Buildung). It’s part of a shopping mall, which might be fun for others. There is also the city climb which is very expensive but looks pretty cool although is only for over 13s.






						City Climb
					

The ultimate skyscraping adventure




					www.edgenyc.com


----------



## technical (Aug 12, 2022)

So we got back on Wednesday morning from our trip - we had a great time. The only thing we didn't manage to achieve was the pizza in the end - did loads of touristy stuff, but we all really enjoyed the Tenement Museum. Can recommend Joe's Ginger on Pell St for a reasonably cheap Chinese meal - and the Whisky Tavern round the corner on Baxter St was okay with kids (as were a couple of other bars we ventured into). Lower East Side is an interesting area - couldn't work out why there was this very big mural on an alleyway near the Manhattan Bridge though


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 14, 2022)

(Irrelevant now, I know, but...)

I generally love just 'existing' there - that is the joy if the place IMO - the destinations or any plans are just to create journeys and new streets to turn down...That said...

Far and away the best/coolest thing I did was to take a Jetski from Hoboken NJ, and do a tour down the Hudson, near Staten Island, then loop back up the East River for a 360 loop of Manhatten (and back to Hoboken). Jetskis are pretty decent at the best of times, but to do it whilst gauping at new and different views of manhattan, zipping in between massive freight ships, cop boats, and all sorts (couldn't believe they would let you do it tbh, felt like a major shipping lane), especially around the bottom tip of Manhattan as it goes back up the East River, was pretty unique. It did help that it was during the heatwave in Sept '17 or something. This was a fairly once-in-a-lifetime price tbf ($400 or so) but I've spent $400 on a lot less memorable things over the years...

Otherwise I did an organised cycling event, which was mass organised cycling event 100km or something through the 5 boroughs. I'm a fairly big cyclist anyways, so this is fairly specific , but really saw tons of NY neighbourhoods, away from Brooklyn and Manhattan.

I don't think it's kind of possible to have an unmemorable/stand-out NY trip (well, unless it's purely business or something...) as long as you have a vigour/thirst to get up and out and spread yourself around - Have a "Central parks and museums" day, maybe a "Start at 57th and head south until we run out of gas or hit WTC" day bit, just to see manhattan evolve and you'll take in Time SQ, and whatever neighbourhood that you might be interested in your way.

Only other thing I'd point out, is, for me, NY is probably my most strenuous _hiking _holidays. I just want to cover so much ground.

And forget about nightclubs (if you are that way inclined - I massively am...) but NY I've only ever been to a handful, and none of those have been really _hitting_ it. Far too much interested in daytime stuff (and eating).


----------



## petee (Aug 14, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> (Irrelevant now, I know, but...)
> 
> I generally love just 'existing' there - that is the joy if the place IMO - the destinations or any plans are just to create journeys and new streets to turn down...That said...
> 
> ...



this is an excellent post and I'm on phone so will come back later but maybe this is the cycling you're referring to Five Boro Bike Tour - Wikipedia


----------



## Maltin (Aug 14, 2022)

technical said:


> So we got back on Wednesday morning from our trip - we had a great time. The only thing we didn't manage to achieve was the pizza in the end - did loads of touristy stuff, but we all really enjoyed the Tenement Museum. Can recommend Joe's Ginger on Pell St for a reasonably cheap Chinese meal - and the Whisky Tavern round the corner on Baxter St was okay with kids (as were a couple of other bars we ventured into). Lower East Side is an interesting area - couldn't work out why there was this very big mural on an alleyway near the Manhattan Bridge though
> 
> View attachment 337132


I didn’t see that one but was surprised to see this one of Mo Salah


----------



## nick (Aug 14, 2022)

Gave me a brief giggle (near the Intrepid)


----------



## petee (Aug 14, 2022)

nick said:


> Gave me a brief giggle (near the Intrepid)
> View attachment 337542


they're famous for their ads


----------



## Winot (Aug 14, 2022)

So what’s the deal with buying cannabis in NYC? It’s been legal since April 2022 for over 21s to possess recreational amounts without needing a medical certificate but it’s not obvious how to buy in NYC.

Any recommendations petee? Looking to buy some edibles. Empire Club seems to be an option.


----------



## petee (Aug 15, 2022)

Winot said:


> So what’s the deal with buying cannabis in NYC? It’s been legal since April 2022 for over 21s to possess recreational amounts without needing a medical certificate but it’s not obvious how to buy in NYC.
> 
> Any recommendations petee? Looking to buy some edibles. Empire Club seems to be an option.



I wouldn’t be the one to ask! the NYPD a few years ago decided to stop making little pot stops so if you get some you can even smoke in public within reason.


----------



## nick (Aug 15, 2022)

These snaps from Manhattan August 22
ETA - location data tells me these were Hell's Kitchen, (w44th, eighth and ninth). although I saw quite a few all over the place


----------



## technical (Aug 15, 2022)

We saw those kind vans all over the place - the smell of weed is everywhere in Manhattan although can't offer any advice on buying it.


----------



## strung out (Sep 6, 2022)

Just booked to go in April of next year - had a bogof flight voucher, so used Avios points to book for me, with a free ticket for my wife thrown in.

No idea where to stay yet - we're basically going to try and eat all the food for five days, rather than do too much of the touristy stuff, which my wife has already done a few times. Any tips etc. for where to base ourselves to eat as much and as varied food as possible? Thinking pizza, bagels, chinatown and all the delicious stuff.


----------



## technical (Sep 7, 2022)

strung out said:


> Just booked to go in April of next year - had a bogof flight voucher, so used Avios points to book for me, with a free ticket for my wife thrown in.
> 
> No idea where to stay yet - we're basically going to try and eat all the food for five days, rather than do too much of the touristy stuff, which my wife has already done a few times. Any tips etc. for where to base ourselves to eat as much and as varied food as possible? Thinking pizza, bagels, chinatown and all the delicious stuff.



We stayed Lower East Side last month, very close to Manhattan Bridge. Close to Chinatown and Little Italy - but to be honest i think as long as you're somewhere downtown you're very far away from loads of food options


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2022)

1927 said:


> I have been several time is first week of march and nearly always had snow. One year was about 10 below, next day we were wearing shorts!!


I was delighted when I arrived in 2019 to fins Central park in the snow!













						In photos: Central Park in the snow on St David’s Day, New York, March 2019
					

Here’s a selection of snowy scenes taken in New York’s Central Park on the 1st March 2019, St David’s Day.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Winot (Sep 7, 2022)

technical said:


> We stayed Lower East Side last month, very close to Manhattan Bridge. Close to Chinatown and Little Italy - but to be honest i think as long as you're somewhere downtown you're very far away from loads of food options


Ditto (just south of Canal St). Good location for foodies.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 7, 2022)

Last time (Sept 2019) we stayed in central Brooklyn , which was fine and good local places to eat etc , and great travel options (we walked back one evening over the Bridge) - felt very "New York" as opposed to the fairly souless tourist hotels in Midtown. - but if I had the money / opportunity - somewhere like Soho or Greenwich Village would be excellent.....


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 7, 2022)

Have a read of the New Yorker’s food magazine Grub Street and sign up for the weekly email from their food critic at large Tammi Teclemariam.









						Tammie Teclemariam Joins New York Magazine as “Diner-at-Large”
					

Teclemariam will spend all of 2022 eating her way around New York City, one weekly newsletter installment at a time.



					nymag.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2022)

We stayed midtown last month, in future would 100% stay in Brooklyn, so long as you're near a subway stop you can get in to Manhattan very quickly and cheaply, but it  is MUCH cheaper and less shit all round.

And the food in Manhattan, the prices are through the roof; breakfast at a diner for 4, $160, for fucking breakfast. That with $200 dinner soon adds up...went to visit a friend who lives in Brooklyn and took her and her husband out for dinner, the six of us $140...

None of the places were 'fancy'.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 9, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We stayed midtown last month, in future would 100% stay in Brooklyn, so long as you're near a subway stop you can get in to Manhattan very quickly and cheaply, but it  is MUCH cheaper and less shit all round.
> 
> And the food in Manhattan, the prices are through the roof; breakfast at a diner for 4, $160, for fucking breakfast. That with $200 dinner soon adds up...went to visit a friend who lives in Brooklyn and took her and her husband out for dinner, the six of us $140...
> 
> None of the places were 'fancy'.



We stayed in the Hilton (I think) near Hoyt-Schemerhorn station in downtown Brooklyn - really good , with superlative diners for massive breakfasts and on Atlantic Avenue we had the best burgers on evening. Great area for walking around the brownstone areas (and handy for the Transit Museum too)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 9, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> We stayed in the Hilton (I think) near Hoyt-Schemerhorn station in downtown Brooklyn - really good , with superlative diners for massive breakfasts and on Atlantic Avenue we had the best burgers on evening. Great area for walking around the brownstone areas (and handy for the Transit Museum too)



Decent hotel, the Ace Brooklyn is very popular with my punters, really would not bother staying in Manhattan again, unless there for work (HQ is on Broadway) and only then if only there for a flying visit, anything longer than 2 nights and it will be Brooklyn.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 25, 2022)

technical said:


> We saw those kind vans all over the place - the smell of weed is everywhere in Manhattan although can't offer any advice on buying it.




Bought some edibles, gummy sweets that got you fucking stoned, like you'd been chugging at a bong stoned. Bought from a shop not a van, nor one of the street tables flogging weed either.

Went to an Irish pub for lunch, fine with kids, went to the Bronx Brewery (not in the Bronx) and they too were cool with kids. Both afternoon visits.

Am going back in January, will I need a coat?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bought some edibles, gummy sweets that got you fucking stoned, like you'd been chugging at a bong stoned. Bought from a shop not a van, nor one of the street tables flogging weed either.
> 
> Went to an Irish pub for lunch, fine with kids, went to the Bronx Brewery (not in the Bronx) and they too were cool with kids. Both afternoon visits.
> 
> Am going back in January, will I need a coat?


When I was working in NYC I walked back to my apartment on what happened to be one of the coldest Jan nights on record. It was around 2am when I tried to buy a tea from a street vendor and I found it hard to articulate words because it appeared that my lips were frozen!

I'm going over soon. I'll take a brolly because it rains like crazy in November!


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

Photos from my recent trip















						In photos: New York subway scenes – people, trains and night views - urban75: art, photos, walks #
					

Here's a selection of New York Subway scenes taken over a recent stay in the Big Apple. Almost all of the photos were taken on a Pixel Pro 7 phone which proved to be a surprisingly good camera for street photography. More about New York See more New York photos:On this blogIn the large NYC




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Really can't recommend this enough



I got four tickerts for $1 thanks to their 'pay what you like' Friday scheme 






						Must see: Edward Hopper’s New York at the Whitney Museum of American Art, NYC - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

This was easily one of the best exhibitions I've seen in a long time, showcasing the work of this great American artist. Best of all, you can get to see it for next to nothing too, with the Museum's Pay What You Wish scheme taking place every Friday, between 7–10 pm. Advance Tickets for these




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 23, 2022)

Aedes de Venustas is one of my favourite perfumery stores (I collect), so if you're into that - or looking for a gift - that's well worth going to when in New York City. Much less snotty than its London equivalent Les Senteurs in Belgravia, where they treat everyone like shit they've just trodden in. At Aedes, everyone's a friend, they remember you, and you can settle in for a good couple of hours of catching up, laughter, and fun alongside knowledge imparted and passion shared - and a tip or two on what else is locally hot right then and there.


----------



## petee (Nov 23, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Aedes de Venustas is one of my favourite perfumery stores



They may know their perfumes but they need a brush-up on their Latin.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 24, 2022)

petee said:


> They may know their perfumes but they need a brush-up on their Latin.


You can ring them and tell them that.


----------



## petee (Nov 24, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> You can ring them and tell them that.



i'll tell them you sent me.


----------

